# 350z Online Manual



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

Im a :dumbass: 

Before I go on the other forums searching for this does anyone have it here. Or a site that I may go on? I sort of search a bit here but not too extensively.

Yes its my second post but I never been going here for say 6 months since i'm on the SR20 Forums mostly. Might as well expand and visit other communities.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

nobody?


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

i think some guys over on 350zmotoring.com have it as a pdf but i dont have it


----------



## silverstone04 (Sep 24, 2004)

*350Z manual*

I found it a few weeks ago and bookmarked the site. It is not working today. 
The only help that I can give you is the name of the files. It may help in a search.
The 03 manual is named 2003.zip and the 04 manual is 2004.zip.

Good Luck


----------

